# Homelite trimline weedeater



## deb741 (Oct 3, 2005)

My gas weedeater Homelite is throwing out blue smoke then suddenly dies out. I turn it back on and it starts then about 1 minute it dies again. Also i hear a loud crackling sound near the engine. I see also black oil coming out near the engine. Please help!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sound like the engine is running rich. You will need to adjust the carb mixture and lean it out but turning in both screws 1/4 turn.


----------



## deb741 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Homelite trimline gas weedeater*

I bought a 2 cycle oil. Does it have to be the name brand of a 2 cycle oil to buy so the weddeater can run properly or any brand will do? Also i buy the 8. oz 2 cycle oil mix .I add the 8 oz oil the whole contents with 1 gallon of gas is that correct. Or correct me if im wrong!! Whats the correct amought of gas and oil to add to this Homelite weedeater?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, any high quality 2-cycle oil will work. But it sounds like you are mixing waaaaay too much oil in the gas. That 8 oz. bottle should be mixed with 2 1/2 gal of gas. If you buy the little 3.2 oz. bottles of oil that should be mixed with 1 gal of gas.

I would guess that this is your problem with smoking and leaking oil.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ahh one thing to remeber, some 2 cycle oils are for water cooled, and others air cooled, make sure its made for air cooled (should say on the bottle stay away from cheap store brands), you can't go wrong with say.....ace hardware brand 2 cycle oil, walmart universal 2 cycle oil, or what the manufacturer sells, yours should use 40:1.....3.2 ounces, some are those bottles that measure it, others you have to yourself, and then theres some sold in the right size bottle which gets added to a whole 1 gallon can of gas. you are using way to much, which sounds like the reason reason your blowing blue smoke ( 2 cycles require oil to be mixed with the gas) and it will cause more oil to settle out of the smoke, onto whatever is in its way, i'd also check the spark arrestor screen, ( have a friend who knows how if you don't know ) and clean it.


----------



## deb741 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Homelite trimline gas weedeater*

Hey bugman, Is that the noise that i hear that crackling sound , When it turns on. Does it have to do with the mixture of oil? Wheres the spark arrester screen? How do i clean it? I lost my manual. Where do i look for my model n.? Is it in my weedeater. :tongue:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, the heavy mix of oil, will start to clog the exhaust port, and the spark arrestor screen and on down to the muffler, the spark arrestor should be in the muffler. it'll have to be taken off, meaning taking the back off. and to clean it, hold it with a peice of wire or something, and burn it with a lighter and wire brush it clean, but i just remove em. it may be partially clogged, caused a cracking noise, but i'm not sure


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Before you do anything else you really need to use the correct fuel/oil mixture. That may solve all of your problems and you can't tell anything else until you do so.


----------



## deb741 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Guys ,for All Your Help!!! Deb


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh, and forgot to mention, instead of dumping the mix of too much oil out, you can add it to a mostly full tank of gas in your car.


----------

